# [ASM 13H] Was macht dieser Code?



## vgAbEgInnEr (2. Juli 2005)

Hi.
Ich fand diesen Code bei 256b.com und frage mich jetzt ernsthaft, wie der funktioniert. Es ist (laut der Site - ich kenn mich da nicht aus) kein richtiger Life-Algorithmus.
Hier der Code (besonders am Anfang die Stelle mit den PUSHS):


```
.MODEL TINY
.386
.CODE
.STARTUP

MOV AL,13H
INT 10H

POP SP
POP BX
POP DS
PUSH DS
POP ES

MOV AL,62
MOV CH,0FAH
REP STOSB

@@1:
ROL DI,3
SUB DI,7
XOR DI,2

MOV AL,[DI]
ADD AL,[DI+321]
SHR AL,1

PUSH DI

STOSB
STOSB
ADD DI,013EH
STOSB
STOSB

POP DI

JMP @@1

END
```

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------

